# Verkaufe Gamer PC - Core i7



## Weltenspieler (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich verkaufe meinen PC. Wer will ihn haben ?

CPU : Core i7 920  2,667 Ghz

CPU Kühler : Cooler Master V8 

Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR3 Kingston

Mainboard: Gigabyte X58A UD3 r

GPU : ATI Radeon X1800 XT

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB (SATA)

CDRom: 2mal Lite on 48x DVDRW

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos 1000

Soundkarte: Sound Blaster X-Fi

Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+  585W

Preisvorstellung: 500€


----------



## Kreon (20. Juni 2012)

Weltenspieler schrieb:


> GPU : ATI Radeon X1800 XT


 
Hast du dich verschrieben?
Entweder bei der Grafikkarte oder bei der Überschrift "Gamer PC".


----------



## Weltenspieler (20. Juni 2012)

Nein hab mich nicht verschrieben. Die Geforce GTS die ich vorher drinn hatte hat den Geist aufgegeben  Daher musste ich meine ältere Radeon wieder einbauen. Aber mal ne neue Graka einbauen kann ja nicht so schwer sein. Kosten ja schließlich nicht mehr die Welt


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juni 2012)

Aber der PC ist mit dem Teil kein Gamer PC und auch keine 500 Tacken wert


----------



## tapferertoaser (30. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Aber der PC ist mit dem Teil kein Gamer PC und auch keine 500 Tacken wert


Ne da würde nicht mal Budget PC passen als Überschrift.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (3. Juli 2012)

Moin,
würdest du auch nur CPU und Mainboard verkaufen und wenn ja wie ist da deine Preisvorstellung ?

EDIT: hat sich erledigt!


----------

